# I feel like kinda bad



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Is it wrong that I put in a complaint to USPS because the mailman keeps walking over my front lawn that I just overseed last month? I mean either way I understand it sucks for them to have to walk around everybody's driveway/sidewalks to deliver mail, but I just feel like you're just being lazy. It's obvious that walking on the lawn is not the proper way to get to someone's mailbox. I tried to ignore it the first two times but it really is bothering me when this person continues to do it every day. I even had Amazon do the same the last week, but they don't deliver mail to my house every day so it is what it is with them. I feel eventually the grass will die off in this area and resemble some type of footstep trail if I just let him continue.

And I don't want to put a sign out saying to keep off the grass. It comes off as condescending. Common courtesy should be to walk on the driveway or sidewalk.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Get a motion sensor sprinkler…….. he’ll get the hint after a few trips


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Personally I would (and have) put out caution tape (or string) around my yard for a 7-10 day period after seeding. Beyond that, grass is made to get walked on. Consider adding an obstacle if possible so they have to walk around. Maybe move it so they do they same path consistently. Like a rock or flower pot. Carriers have a tough enough gig as it is. Imagine how many pitbulls or german shepherds they see each day. 

I wouldnt sweat the complaint. It wont make it to the carrier. They lose enough package already. Lol.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

CLT49er said:


> Personally I would (and have) put out caution tape (or string) around my yard for a 7-10 day period after seeding. Beyond that, grass is made to get walked on. Consider adding an obstacle if possible so they have to walk around. Maybe move it so they do they same path consistently. Like a rock or flower pot. Carriers have a tough enough gig as it is. Imagine how many pitbulls or german shepherds they see each day.
> 
> I wouldnt sweat the complaint. It wont make it to the carrier. They lose enough package already. Lol.


I get it, it's a hard job. I did put out caution tape during the initial four weeks. Idk man seems a little lazy on his part. And yes grass is meant to walk on but every day over the same area/path is going to cause some damage. Just a little frustrating putting in all this work and having somebody just walk over it carelessly every day. lmaoo.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

NJ-lawn said:


> Get a motion sensor sprinkler…….. he’ll get the hint after a few trips


lmaoo


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Don_Julio said:


> Is it wrong that I put in a complaint to USPS because the mailman keeps walking over my front lawn that I just overseed last month? I mean either way I understand it sucks for them to have to walk around everybody's driveway/sidewalks to deliver mail, but I just feel like you're just being lazy. It's obvious that walking on the lawn is not the proper way to get to someone's mailbox. I tried to ignore it the first two times but it really is bothering me when this person continues to do it every day. I even had Amazon do the same the last week, but they don't deliver mail to my house every day so it is what it is with them. I feel eventually the grass will die off in this area and resemble some type of footstep trail if I just let him continue.
> 
> And I don't want to put a sign out saying to keep off the grass. It comes off as condescending. Common courtesy should be to walk on the driveway or sidewalk.


Have you mentioned it to the carrier yet?

If that hasn't worked, staking it off with a few cheap stakes, some nylon rope, and perhaps a nice sign that mentions fresh overseed is a good way to deter folks during a grow-in. Without being condescending. If you want to be fancy about it, there are stakes, rope and signs used on golf courses just for this purpose.  It doesn't have to be 10 ft tall and 100,000 volts, just create a visual boundary. You don't even have to make it about grass. While there are LOTS of signs to choose from, I'd consider going with the Snake & Alligators just keep 'em on their toes.  

With all the care that goes into keeping our lawns healthy, a little foot traffic shouldn't create permanent damage. Even if it is daily. On cool-season lawns, you may get some footprints messing with your stripe pattern until the grass stands back up, but that's hardly permanent. Remember that a golf tee gets incredible traffic and abuse compared to our lawns, and it's usually under a lot more stress being mowed short. Fairways see plenty of cart and foot traffic, and greens are trampled on from dawn until dusk in addition to daily Maintenace machine traffic.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You likely have a choice in the location of the mailbox. Move it to a spot that avoids them walking on the grass. If not possible (HOA rules or whatever), you can get a temporary mailbox to use during overseed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Have you mentioned it to the carrier yet?
> 
> If that hasn't worked, staking it off with a few cheap stakes, some nylon rope, and perhaps a nice sign that mentions fresh overseed is a good way to deter folks during a grow-in. Without being condescending. If you want to be fancy about it, there are stakes, rope and signs used on golf courses just for this purpose.  It doesn't have to be 10 ft tall and 100,000 volts, just create a visual boundary. You don't even have to make it about grass. While there are LOTS of signs to choose from, I'd consider going with the Snake & Alligators just keep 'em on their toes.
> 
> With all the care that goes into keeping our lawns healthy, a little foot traffic shouldn't create permanent damage. Even if it is daily. On cool-season lawns, you may get some footprints messing with your stripe pattern until the grass stands back up, but that's hardly permanent. Remember that a golf tee gets incredible traffic and abuse compared to our lawns, and it's usually under a lot more stress being mowed short. Fairways see plenty of cart and foot traffic, and greens are trampled on from dawn until dusk in addition to daily Maintenace machine traffic.


Last fall I had a carrier sub stop, look at the bright string roping off the area, and find an opening by the porch and cut all the way across anyways. 🙄 

It’s actually written in their handbook that if you object, then they are not to do it. But that’s a whole other thing. G-Man is right about placement of the mailbox. However, if you don’t get mail one day, the carrier may still cut across as it is habit.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Last fall I had a carrier sub stop, look at the bright string roping off the area, and find an opening by the porch and cut all the way across anyways. 🙄


In which case, motion sprinklers and/or pyrotechnics are perfectly justified as deterrents.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Why not just put your mail on hold for a month? I mean its mostly junk anyway.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Try to catch him face to face one day. Politely ask him if he wouldn't mind for a certain period of time to walk around. Slide him a $20 and thank him for all that he does. Then tip again for Christmas, handing the card directly to him with a genuine message.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

NJlawnguy said:


> Try to catch him face to face one day. Politely ask him if he wouldn't mind for a certain period of time to walk around. Slide him a $20 and thank him for all that he does. Then tip again for Christmas, handing the card directly to him with a genuine message.


I second this. Last Christmas I left my normal carrier $40 with a card. The 3+ years he delivered to my neighborhood, he never once cut across, even when I had sod installed and didn’t rope it off. It seems like when your carrier gets to know the neighborhood, the truly great ones respect your property while the subs are in a hurry because they have to do multiple routes.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

I had an Amazon prime driver SPRINT across my 5 day old seedlings. There was some damage but it mostly filled in. 

My borough recycling guy through my bin in the yard leaving a big divot where it hit. That damage is still there. The following week, a clump of dead grass from the empty recycling bin landed in the grass and smothered a section. It died off, but regenerated.

I was pissed too. All three times.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

FailedLawn said:


> I had an Amazon prime driver SPRINT across my 5 day old seedlings. There was some damage but it mostly filled in.
> 
> My borough recycling guy through my bin in the yard leaving a big divot where it hit. That damage is still there. The following week, a clump of dead grass from the empty recycling bin landed in the grass and smothered a section. It died off, but regenerated.
> 
> I was pissed too. All three times.


I had one back up right onto my front lawn and leave ruts. They use everyones driveway to just backup and do turn arounds. And of course walk right across the lawn no matter how wet and soggy outside. Problem is that there's no such thing as an Amazon prime driver around here. Ya, it says that in big letters on the truck but then says something like "Operated by: Freds Trucking LLC" in tiny letters. And Fred's Trucking DGAF.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

I submitted the complaint already so we will see if he continues. I know yesterday he did it again but I know things do not work that fast. If he never gets the complaint and continues to walk over the grass, then whatever. It's just grass, maybe I'm being extra, winter and summer do more damage than a few footsteps.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Factor said:


> Why not just put your mail on hold for a month? I mean its mostly junk anyway.


Why quote me and say "haha"...then delete it? Does my backlash scare you? 

Not really sure what's so funny about my suggestion to you though. Quite honestly, suggesting to "put his mail on hold for a month" is outright the worst piece of advice I've ever read on this forum. Honestly. Some things are better left unsaid. Just trying to help. 

Don't be so serious mate. Carry on.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

NJlawnguy said:


> Why quote me and say "haha"...then delete it? Does my backlash scare you?


My reaction is still there.. Not sure what you mean.

I dont even know you. Other than you like to randomly quote me and say it was your idea.



NJlawnguy said:


> Not really sure what's so funny about my suggestion to you though


I would never tip my Mailman seems very silly to me. So it made me laugh that is my reaction. I not opposed to anyone doing what they want. 


NJlawnguy said:


> "put his mail on hold for a month" is outright the worst piece of advice I've ever read on this forum.


Guess you dont get sarcasm..

Honestly I never wanted to post on such a thread. It a bit rude to me to complain on the mail man walking on the grass. The mailman walks on ever other persons yard. Are you going to call the gas company, UPS, Fedex, the paper boy too? If you dont want the mailman/others walking on your yard. It is your job to do something other than complain. Its just grass.


----------



## Woody (4 mo ago)

NJ-lawn said:


> Get a motion sensor sprinkler…….. he’ll get the hint after a few trips


I like your style!!!! LOL


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Factor said:


> My reaction is still there.. Not sure what you mean.
> 
> I dont even know you. Other than you like to randomly quote me and say it was your idea.
> 
> ...


Do something about it? I did, I spoke to his supervisor about it. Rude or not, I'm more upset about the fact that he thinks it's okay to just walk across my property because he's delivering mail. That's Rude!!! The grass part I'm just being extra about, it's the principal. Respect other people's property. I have had multiple different mailmen come to my house in a year. I guess they alternate them and this is the one guy that seems to not give a damn.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Don_Julio said:


> it's okay to just walk across my property because he's delivering mail.


All I am saying you are a bit unrealistic. Yes I get its your property but if you live in a neighborhood or subdivision there really is no privacy. Mailman all over the country walk through yards on grass on sidewalks. They don't know your house from any of the other houses. I mean I grew up when mail man actually walked the neighborhood. You also can extrapolate the idea out to Amazon, FedEx, UPS, Meter readers, neighbors and friends. What happen if a dog pees or poos on you yard? Are you not ok with others walking on the property? If so thats going to be difficult, since most of the world believes grass is ok to walk on. This just comes down to you having to come up with a better solution otherwise you will be angry all the time. Maybe completely fence your yard in, or put in a blue stone direct path to your door. So its more inviting to your guests.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Factor said:


> All I am saying you are a bit unrealistic. Yes I get its your property but if you live in a neighborhood or subdivision there really is no privacy. Mailman all over the country walk through yards on grass on sidewalks. They don't know your house from any of the other houses. I mean I grew up when mail man actually walked the neighborhood. You also can extrapolate the idea out to Amazon, FedEx, UPS, Meter readers, neighbors and friends. What happen if a dog pees or poos on you yard? Are you not ok with others walking on the property? If so thats going to be difficult, since most of the world believes grass is ok to walk on. This just comes down to you having to come up with a better solution otherwise you will be angry all the time. Maybe completely fence your yard in, or put in a blue stone direct path to your door. So its more inviting to your guests.


I understand your point. It's gonna continue to happen and I'm just gonna let it be, I'm not gonna stress myself out over some so minor. I respect others and their belongings so it bothers me when others don't do the same. That was my initial reaction and the overseed was more of a justification to complain.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Don_Julio said:


> I understand your point.


Glad because I was not wanting to make you more angry.


Don_Julio said:


> I'm not gonna stress myself out


Good deal. Watching the news is bad enough.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Factor said:


> I would never tip my Mailman seems very silly to me. So it made me laugh that is my reaction. I not opposed to anyone doing what they want.


In my opinion, the most important service person to tip is the trash men. If you have the same workers year round, I believe it's the best value in tipping. They return my dumpster to my garage door regardless of the weather condition. No limits and I don't have to bag my grass clippings. My crew runs two workers. So, I feel $40 is a great value and I truly appreciate their service!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> They return my dumpster to my garage door regardless of the weather condition.


Wow. This would be so nice. We dont have personal service oriented trash people. Its all automated here. They bought a truck with an arm and fired everyone. I think you all should tip whom ever you want.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Curious do you all tip 15% or 20% when you eat out and have a wait staff?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Factor said:


> Curious do you all tip 15% or 20% when you eat out and have a wait staff?


I do at least 15% but usually closer to 20% at restaurants. The server has to really screw up for me to lower my tip; not the kitchen... the server. The kitchen gets paid a full hourly rate but servers are paid on tip credit here in Florida so they really need the tips to make minimum wage in a lot of cases.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> the server.


Agreed.. 20% is the norm. If they really do good at the end of the meal. Try this one. Say "can I speak to the manager?" Once the Manager arrives if the server and manager did not come back together. "Sometimes the server gets scared you are going to complain as its the norm". Tell the manager you would like the server present. Once you have everyone there. Proceed to tell the manager just how good the server is and was during the meal. Even call them by name. The look of amazement and smiles are all worth it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Back on topic (sort of), I have never tipped my mailman or delivery people. The mailman is a regular in my neighborhood and I have considered doing a gift card for holidays. My mailbox is big so most packages delivered by him will fit. The bigger stuff comes from UPS who seems to send a different person each time and they do walk right across my yard but I have a ditch so it would be really out of the way to walk around. I haven't caught it on camera yet but I'm pretty sure the Fedex folks just punt the package from the road to my front door. 😜

As far as trash collection, again I have never considered tipping. They pick up very early in the morning so there is not much chance for interaction. The county also does a pickup service for yard debris that oddly enough is called a "tipping service". They come around with a crane and large dump trailer once a week. We can just leave our yard waste piled up on the road and they will pick it up. I usually will bag if it gets too much like when I scalp. This is all paid for through the "tipping service fee" in our water bill.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Factor said:


> Curious do you all tip 15% or 20% when you eat out and have a wait staff?


I tip 20% regardless of the quality of service. 25% for those are actually doing a good job. If I get bad service twice, I stop frequenting the location. The managers and owners are responsible for hiring and training these yahoos. 

I tip my commercial mail lady, but not the residential one. I am constantly trying to track down my personal packages that have been delivered to the wrong house. Happens more than I care to admit.


----------

